# Leak detector pump location JK wrangler



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where the LDP is on 2010 wrangler? Throwing evap codes, gas cap didnt work. So sick of 3.8! pent. 6 thousand miles on new long block. Checked lines seem ok, all hooked back up so picked up new LDP , maybe under/in gas tank?! Can't get inspected now. Cleared codes and come back immediately so it must be something overlooked.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Might be better if you post on wrangler jeep forum to get a quick answer. Hope you figure out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

